# Admiral is crafting Jail Bars!



## Maeloops (Apr 15, 2020)

Anyone want a free DIY? Tips appreciated but not necessary! (I’m close to paying off my mortgage tonight!) 

You’re welcome to stay if you’d like, I’m in the northern hemisphere so you can fish and catch night bugs. 

Leave a note on the bulletin if you like!!!


----------



## Savato (Apr 15, 2020)

i'd like to join


----------



## Legoshii (Apr 15, 2020)

I'll join


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 15, 2020)

I’d like to come!


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## MandyJoy2020 (Apr 15, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 15, 2020)

Could I come by?


----------



## ryuk (Apr 15, 2020)

may i visit? will tip!


----------



## Story (Apr 15, 2020)

I would love to come. ^^


----------



## Maeloops (Apr 15, 2020)

Wow! I’ll be taking you guys in groups alright? I’ve got quite a few I’ve sent codes to already and I’ll wait until they come and go before sending out more, I’m not going anywhere so just hold on 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020

YOU GUYS HE STOPPED CRAFTING BUT ADMIRAL IS CRAFTING JAIL BARS


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 15, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 15, 2020)

Maeloops said:


> Wow! I’ll be taking you guys in groups alright? I’ve got quite a few I’ve sent codes to already and I’ll wait until they come and go before sending out more, I’m not going anywhere so just hold on
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020
> 
> YOU GUYS HE STOPPED CRAFTING BUT ADMIRAL IS CRAFTING JAIL BARS


Is Admiral still crafting jail bars? I'd love to come get that


----------



## Maeloops (Apr 15, 2020)

Bump! This is still active! Admiral is still crafting the Jail Bars is anyone Is interested come visit Lit City!


----------



## RoseGlasses (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm interested


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd love to come by please


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello! If its still available, would love to join!


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to come if it's still going!


----------



## Maeloops (Apr 15, 2020)

Bump! It’s still available  come get a DIY to make your own prison basically 

Last call everyone!! Closing up gates in ten minutes to visit others! If anyone has open gates to Southern Hemisphere islands please PM me


----------

